# Upper Beak Problem (??)



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all ! 

Hope all r doin' fine.

Today, in the morning when I fed my Cockatiel vitamin dose (as suggested by vet), he shook his beak after the dose (he doesn't like the vitamin drops !) and a thin, small part of his upper beak (looked like very thin human nail) fell off onto my hand. I'm so worried whether there's a problem or not....his beak seems ok and no sign of pain seen in my primary observation. 

It seemed to me that the old skin from the beak fell off...but I'm not sure whether cockatiels' beak skin falls off or not....please check the images and help me getting rid of anxiety. His name's Precious and I love my boy so much.  Please, please have your sayings. 

Here are the pics:

























Thanks in advance.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

So sorry for the blurry images, the last one most probably might give you guys a clearer view. Please tell me what's going on.  I'm so much worried.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is normal for the outer part of the beak to flake off like that. Just watch him and be sure it doesn't start flaking/cracking to the point that it affects his ability to eat. But he sounds fine to me.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

The beak does flake occasionally as they grow. From what you describe, it sounds like normal growth for a young bird. If you could post a picture of the beak instead of the pieces showing us where the beak is flaking, we could probably give more info.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Dreamcatchers, here is a pic of his beaks. Hope you can tell something watching this.









Thanks.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The flaking of the beak is normal. 

The pale tip to his tongue is abnormal in color. It could be a sign of anemia...or not enough oxygen distributed in the blood stream due to anemia or dehydration. 

I would suggest to stop giving the oral vitamins. Overtime in excess a bird can develop a toxicity to them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

anemia? my male lovebird has a white spot... but he's pied and it seems to be a pigment thing with him,... guess tiels are different  sorry about that resalat


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for your valuable suggestions 
I think DallyTsuka is right, I tried mixing Apple Cider Vinegar with his drinking water for some days, still the tip's whitish and no sign of illness with him is seen now. That's why I think it's his natural tongue-tip color.
and srtiels, I've consulted your advice with my wife and mom, both of them agreed with you, I'm not gonna give him vitamin from tomorrow.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww looks fine to me


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I tried mixing Apple Cider Vinegar with his drinking water for some days, *

I acidic content of the ACV may have injured the end of his tongue.

As to ACV (apple cider vinegar) use...it changes the pH in the digestive tract which in turn can destroy some of the benefical intestinal flora in the GI tract. Therefore *always* give the bird probiotics for a week after doing a ACV treatment.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Probably the easiest way to provide probiotics in Bangladesh is to give the bird a little bit of yogurt. Doi chai?


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Imao Tielfan !! You're speaking Bangla !! 
I'll give him "Doi" but I did the Apple Cider Vinegar treatment several days ago (like 15-18 days). Will yogurt work now?? :blink:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yogurt will be fine now


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Imao Tielfan !! You're speaking Bangla !!


I wanted to throw "pakhi" in there too but I don't know enough to construct proper sentences.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Tielfan, sir/madam, may I know your origin, please??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

American. But I have friends who live near Calcutta so I've picked up a few words of Bengali.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

@Tielfan, very good..... 

You should say "Tomar Pakhike Doi Khaoao" meaning "Feed your bird yogurt" 

"Tomar Pakhi ekhon kemon achhe?" means "How's your bird now."

It's very nice to know that you've learned some bengali........u know when we hear mother language from a foreigner, he/she seems very close to us, as you're now,

Thanks


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> very good.....


You should say "khub bhalo".


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

@Tielfan Very cool! It's amazing how the internet puts us in touch with so many others who speak different languages. This board is just one tool of many to not only learn of our sweet birds but to also learn of different cultures and languages. I would have never spoken to people from so many different places as I do now. I am wondering one thing though, and maybe this should be meant for a different thread.. but those who don't speak English, are their posts translated or do they have to figure it out?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This board doesn't have any kind of translation service as far as I know. But there are websites like Babelfish that can translate some languages so it's possible for some people to get their message translated into English before they post it here.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

I feel so proud being a member of this beautiful forum


----------

